# Possible Neocaridina Disease?



## EverydaySoCloudy (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi everyone
Not sure if it's just me being paranoid or anything but I noticed a light pinkish band over my red rili's head and tail. I also noticed something similar to my blue diamond shrimp in the past so I'm curious if anyone has any experience with this.

Thanks


----------



## EverydaySoCloudy (Nov 24, 2015)

Managed to grab a better photo of him, anyone?


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

This just looks like the "racing stripe" variation of colour that happens in some neocaridina shrimp. Most commonly seen in red or yellow shrimp, but I've got some blues that have the same pattern.

It usually shows up in older, female shrimps and is completely normal and simply a genetic difference. I don't want to link to other forums on here, but you can google "cherry shrimp stripe down back" and get loads of results saying that it's fairly common and doesn't harm the shrimp.

Here's a pic of what it looks like in cherry shrimp:


----------



## EverydaySoCloudy (Nov 24, 2015)

Thank god, I was so scared since one of my blue diamonds passed away after seeing the strip so I was tempted to quarantine it


----------

